

Octopart (YC 07) Powers Product Search for EETimes - sam
http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/ee-times-new-product-center-includes-robust-vertical-search-powered-by-octopart-78766807.html

======
mellis
Congratulations!

Octopart has gotten some love in the How to Make (almost) Anything class here
at MIT, too. We used it to find a good, cheap source for ATtiny44's when
Digikey was out of stock.

------
Harj
i was on the same yc batch as octopart. whenever i think about determination
in founders, these guys are at the top of my list.

------
iamwil
Hey, congrats guys. Always been a fan of Octoparts.

------
rajivbhat
good stuff sam and gang

------
ephermata
Congratulations!

------
sachinag
Nice!

